# "First Man"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Looks pretty good. I heard that they filmed the moon landing portions on the same Hollywood stage that they filmed the actual Apollo missions......:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Of course we went to the moon. The proof is all that cheese we brought back.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Get a load of this commie crap.....



> Neil Armstrong Movie 'First Man' Omits American Flag Being Planted On Moon, Canadian Ryan Gosling Defends Decision: 'Transcends Countries'


Turd boy also called it a "human achievement." I do not remember any other countries setting foot on the Moon? Lefties trying to rewrite history.

https://www.weaselzippers.us/395656-neil-armstrong-movie-first-man-omits-american-flag-being-planted-on-moon-canadian-ryan-gosling-defends-decision-transcends-countries/


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Maxine Waters: It was wrong and illegal for us to conquer the Moon in 1969, and planting our flag there was an insult to the Martians who live there.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036023008278798337


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have waited until the right time to publish this, and I believe the time has come &#8230;.. I was there when the moon landing was filmed, see my personal video:

https://www.facebook.com/coollew/videos/10214130026017480/


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I won't be watching "First Man".

I don't want any of my money funding anyone involved with the latest history revision.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

RedLion said:


> Get a load of this commie crap.....
> 
> Turd boy also called it a "human achievement." I do not remember any other countries setting foot on the Moon? Lefties trying to rewrite history.
> 
> https://www.weaselzippers.us/395656-neil-armstrong-movie-first-man-omits-american-flag-being-planted-on-moon-canadian-ryan-gosling-defends-decision-transcends-countries/


Exactly, just Americans dying and risking their lives to go there, well can't really say for the Russians, but I bet they were trying.

And now he's profiting from our achievements and won't respect those that did it, made it happen and paid for it.

This human achievement brought to you by America, the strong, the brave, the proud.

View attachment 82131


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Robie said:


> I won't be watching "First Man".
> 
> I don't want any of my money funding anyone involved with the latest history revision.


You might want to investigate the LRO and it's Radio feed...

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I will not watch it.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I will not be going either.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hollywood PCBS. They won't get me money for their revisionist garbage.

https://townhall.com/columnists/kur...t-the-flag-so-lets-cut-out-hollywood-n2515325


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The sad thing is today's kids will watch this and think it is true history.

For the record, I watched it on the B&W TV set in the Day Room of HHB 46th Field Artillery Group, Fort Carson, Colorado.
I was waiting my turn on the pool table when the guys in the TV room yelled for everyone to come in and see.


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The sad thing is today's kids will watch this and think it is true history.


Just more people rewriting history to suite their wants.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Supposedly there is no American flag patch on his suit either


----------

